# Do you think I need an OAV?



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

Since you plan to start with packages in spring, I would suggest to you to get the Vaporizer now. You can take those packages and put them in a box and do a treatment on them before you ever put them into a hive. That alone will kill off 97% of the mites that would jump right into brood when ready. Keeps them from building up as fast and gives the hive a real chance. Then later on around late June, put either Apivar/Apiguard/Maqs in for knock down so the bees can build healthy bees for winter.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

Well, you will need something to treat mites with. How much do you want to spend, how fast do you want it to work, how much time do you have to treat, what eficacy do you want, how much residual chemicals do you want in your hive??? I use mainly OAV and Apiguard with an occassional use of Apivar. OAV is by far the cheapest but the most time consuming.


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

rv10flyer said:


> Well, you will need something to treat mites with. How much do you want to spend, how fast do you want it to work, how much time do you have to treat, what eficacy do you want, how much residual chemicals do you want in your hive??? I use mainly OAV and Apiguard with an occassional use of Apivar. OAV is by far the cheapest but the most time consuming.


I'd like to spend as little as possible, not really concerned on how long it takes to work, I should have a fair amount of time to treat, I obviously would like the treatment to be efficient and leave as little residual as possible.


----------



## jcolon (Sep 12, 2014)

Yes


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

BeeCoolBro said:


> I'd like to spend as little as possible, not really concerned on how long it takes to work.


 This is the wrong thinking for something as important as the health of the colony. The thinking should be to be willing to spend as much as you can possibly afford. Would you say the same thing were we discussing life saving medical treatment for your child? not that I am Implying bees are as precious as a human life, but I do feel strongly that if we are going to undertake the responsibility of caring for any life we should be willing to step up and offer the best possible care money can buy. OOOPS. I just twisted my ankle falling off my soapbox.


----------



## orthoman (Feb 23, 2013)

Sooner or later, you will have lots of mites and you will be faced with the decision of whether you will be treatment free or not. As you know, there are various options. As far as Oxalic acid goes, you don't have to use a vaporizer - you clso treat with Oxalic Acid dribble per Randy Oliver,s technique.

With the proper precautions, I think the vaporizer probably reaches more mites as it gets spread throughout the entire hive - just don't expose the honey supers and definitely don't inhale the stuff.

I think Tenbears has somewhat of a point although bees are people -- this hobby isn,t inexpensive and in my area, I sometimes think the expense of things drives people to the treatment free end on the spectrum -- mainly because they can't afford the cost of the treatment.


----------



## rv10flyer (Feb 25, 2015)

It seems to drive them to the bee-free end of the spectrum here.


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> This is the wrong thinking for something as important as the health of the colony. The thinking should be to be willing to spend as much as you can possibly afford. Would you say the same thing were we discussing life saving medical treatment for your child? not that I am Implying bees are as precious as a human life, but I do feel strongly that if we are going to undertake the responsibility of caring for any life we should be willing to step up and offer the best possible care money can buy. OOOPS. I just twisted my ankle falling off my soapbox.


Yep. When you take just that small excerpt from my post it does kinda seem like I'm trying to cheap out or shortcut the bees. But what I meant was I'm not going to buy a Ferrari if a Ford will do the job and I'm not concerned how long it will take because I will be watching them so I won't be scrambling to treat them after the mites get out of control. I intend to spend ample time with my bees and want them to be properly cared for without harming their home or future. Love all the advice on here, some people are a bit too quick to preach though.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

I would say get one. Which one you get is your business. Right now OAV is the easiest on the bees, the fastest treatment, is not as temperature sensitive, and once the vaporizer is purchased it's about the cheapest. OA dribble needs the mixture ratio to be right. If the weather is cooperating MAQS is a more thorough mite killer. It gets in capped cells. OAV doesn't and requires multiple treatments. I use it with good results. I use the Varrox because you can submerge it in water to cool it off. Faster for multiple hives. Still a time consuming job with multiple hives but you don't have to open the hive to treat.


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

drlonzo said:


> Since you plan to start with packages in spring, I would suggest to you to get the Vaporizer now. You can take those packages and put them in a box and do a treatment on them before you ever put them into a hive. That alone will kill off 97% of the mites that would jump right into brood when ready. Keeps them from building up as fast and gives the hive a real chance. Then later on around late June, put either Apivar/Apiguard/Maqs in for knock down so the bees can build healthy bees for winter.


1) Why not put them in the hive and then treat when you have eggs?

2) I don't think Apiguard or Apivar are a good choice in Michigan in June. No honey supers for those, right? Flow is likely just really getting going for him at that time. MAQS ok with supers on, though. But may or may not be too warm.

If he nails them before they have brood to jump in, I'd say he has a good chance at not needing to treat again until August after pulling supers. Cleanup during broodless winter period with OAV to have a relatively clean slate for spring build up.


----------



## zhiv9 (Aug 3, 2012)

OA dribble and OAV are really only effective when there is no brood in the hive. The rest of the time they are mediocre at best. If you are trying to keep costs down, skip the OAV. Use a strip type treatment in mid to late August and dribble OA when you wrap the bees for winter.


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

jwcarlson said:


> 1) Why not put them in the hive and then treat when you have eggs?
> 
> 2) I don't think Apiguard or Apivar are a good choice in Michigan in June. No honey supers for those, right? Flow is likely just really getting going for him at that time. MAQS ok with supers on, though. But may or may not be too warm.
> 
> If he nails them before they have brood to jump in, I'd say he has a good chance at not needing to treat again until August after pulling supers. Cleanup during broodless winter period with OAV to have a relatively clean slate for spring build up.


I'm ignorant when it comes to this topic but it makes sense to me if I'm going to treat the new packages to put them both in a box as packages still and treat them together. That way I only have to treat once and I hit the mites before they enter the hive. What are the benefits of waiting for eggs? 

I'm a little worried if I vape them straight away they might question their new home and abscond, is this a legitimate fear? Also, did anybody check out that OAV and have any opinions on it?


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

BeeCoolBro;1343013 some people are a bit too quick to preach though.[/QUOTE said:


> Maybe I should have said why spend $50.00 on some homemade vaporizer made by who knows who. With who knows what degree of education in electronics, for a tool that may or may not burn your hive down or electrocute the user. When for $100.00 one can buy one from a reputable seller with a proven track record. Or can buy the Cadillac of vaporizers for around $150.00! It is not about being Cheep or not. It is about being prudent. If you can afford a Ford. Why buy a Hugo? I even offered a comical comment to let you know that I tend to stand strong on topics I feel strongly about. If you do not care to take advice offered as it comes. Don't ask. The advise although in response to your query, is intended for all.


----------



## Bear Creek Steve (Feb 18, 2009)

I have , use, and like the Varrox vaporizer with a triple application in the Fall on both production colonies and NUC's. Currently running a 72 hour mite drop double check on six of my production colonies.

Steve


----------



## SeaCucumber (Jun 5, 2014)

If you do a cutout on a hive that survived the winter, they're a bit hygenic, so don't treat them. Ideally you should go treatment free. You should treat the hives that aren't being hygenic with something that doesn't linger long. Raise some good queens, and requeen the bad hives. Swap frames with the treatment free hives for proper ecology.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Dont assume that just because a colony survived a winter in the walls of a house that they are mite resistant. That swarm last summer may have inherited the bonanza of drawn comb and a store of honey that a previous colony absconded from, and  long enough for the mites to have died. If they are alive in the spring do a reliable mite count on them. Some people do manage to keep bees without treating for mites but it is far from being the most common result for the majority who try it.

Glad to see someone thinking out the possibilities and preparing for them before they get their first bees. Mites are not so terribly hard to manage if you set the time and place for the encounter! Deal on your terms, not theirs.


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Tenbears said:


> This is the wrong thinking for something as important as the health of the colony. The thinking should be to be willing to spend as much as you can possibly afford. Would you say the same thing were we discussing life saving medical treatment for your child? not that I am Implying bees are as precious as a human life, but I do feel strongly that if we are going to undertake the responsibility of caring for any life we should be willing to step up and offer the best possible care money can buy. OOOPS. I just twisted my ankle falling off my soapbox.


Agreed. Taking care of those mites is a big priority! Bees are wonderful creatures. The better you take care of them (within reason), the more they give back to you.


----------



## Arnie (Jan 30, 2014)

I use the Varrocleaner. It's great. 

Personally, I would not treat packages before you hive them. The bees are stressed after traveling, and they are usually hungry.
I would let them get settled in and accept the queen. When they have drawn some comb and a few eggs have hatched you can treat them. We have had packages abscond if they don't like something about their new home. But they are reluctant to leave open brood, so give them a chance to settle in and get going then give them a single treatment before they cap the brood. Just my opinion.

You are ahead of the curve thinking about this ahead of time. Good for you.


----------



## BeeCoolBro (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I'm going to get that one from Ebay and test it a few times over the winter to make sure it works and I know how to use it. Probably will treat my packages with it a week after I put them into the hives.


----------



## beegineer (Jul 5, 2011)

Checkout Harry Vanderpool tips on queen introduction for packages then give her a few days to start laying before vaping so they are more likly to stay put and don't be offended by whats offered here they are a few diamonds in the rough " but their all diamonds , do more lurking then posting for a while till you get your feet wet and it makes your skin thicker lol enjoy your bees


----------



## sc-bee (May 10, 2005)

You will be doing yourself a favor by buying at least the lower priced model from Oxavap or another recommended seller here. IMHO I would be leary of a $50 ebay buy...but the seller does have a 100% rating...


----------

